# Windham maine recommendations



## ihwild (Dec 30, 2009)

Anyone interested or have suggestions on who to call for a small driveway in Windham Maine. I am sore from a car accident and this wet stuff is too much for the snowblower. It's my driveway. I pm me or email me at [email protected] I'm closer to the rotary (202+302) then I am to north windham me.

Thanks

Rich


----------



## ihwild (Dec 30, 2009)

All taken care of.


----------

